# Whitfield Quest service manual?



## Frank Stevanus (Dec 5, 2010)

I am new to this forum. My girlfriend has a Whitfield Quest she inherited form the house she bought. It (the pellet stove that is)  is at least five years old. No name plate on the thing, but it is a Quest. I understand Whitfield has gone out of business. I need a service manual on this stove. Any ideas? Even copies will do. I  am an electrical mechanic by trade so if I can get some schematics ans wiring diagrams I can do some service on it myself. Thanks guys
Frank Stevanus


----------



## imacman (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a place to get the owners manuals.  This link is for the Quest, but the company also has one for the "Quest Plus" stove.

http://woodheatstoves.com/whitfield-quest-pellet-stove-users-manual-p-709.html

If you mention that you are a Hearth.com member, you should get a discount....ask for Dave Gault when you call them.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 6, 2010)

pm me your email adress, and model for the svc book


----------



## fisher08 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi. I was wondering where  I can also get the service manual for the Whitfield Quest w/oval chute.My stove will not start when the start button is pushed.


----------



## imacman (Dec 11, 2010)

mike l said:
			
		

> Hi. I was wondering where  I can also get the service manual for the Whitfield Quest w/oval chute.My stove will not start when the start button is pushed.



Welcome to the forum Mike.  Go to this link, and click on the video to help you figure out what model stove you have.  Wood Heat Stoves will have the service manual.

http://woodheatstoves.com/whitfield-pellet-stove-parts-c-292_90_99_95.html


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 13, 2010)

mike l said:
			
		

> Hi. I was wondering where  I can also get the service manual for the Whitfield Quest w/oval chute.My stove will not start when the start button is pushed.



sure.
pm me
make, model, serial number, and your email address


----------



## fisher08 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Dave. 
The make is Whitfield quest.Model number number WP4 Quest, not sure if the  serial number is on the bottom of the hopper lid label.I think this is the serial #wq4 23110


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 13, 2010)

mike l said:
			
		

> Hi Dave.
> The make is Whitfield quest.Model number number WP4 Quest, not sure if the  serial number is on the bottom of the hopper lid label.I think this is the serial #wq4 23110



sure, use the pm button to the left, under my avatar... and
pm(private message) me
make, model, serial number, and your email address


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello

Here is another link
Whitfield Quest Owner's Manual
$4.99
http://a1stoves.com/document_product_info.html?products_id=11812


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

Whitfield did not go out of business.  The company, Pyro Industries, was acquired by Lennox Corp several years ago.


----------



## Stovensen (Dec 8, 2011)

On my old laptop I just found a .pdf of the complete service manual for the Quest ( NOT the Quest Plus ). I don't remember where I found it, so I'm not able to post the link here.

The Quest has the oval drop chute and the Quest Plus has a rectangular chute. The control boards are also different.

Anyways, if anyone is interested in a copy, please PM me your e-mailadress and I'll be happy to post it to whoever interested.

Note: It's the complete service manual that I have, not just the operation/installation manual.


----------



## Dave E Cee (Sep 30, 2012)

Stovensen said:


> On my old laptop I just found a .pdf of the complete service manual for the Quest ( NOT the Quest Plus ). I don't remember where I found it, so I'm not able to post the link here.
> 
> The Quest has the oval drop chute and the Quest Plus has a rectangular chute. The control boards are also different.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Stovenson..  I tried to PM you but since I'm new to the forum I'm unable to do PMs. However you can try to PM me.. I would greatly appreciate that as my sister just gave me her Whitfield Quest but we cannot find the manual.  thx.... Dave


----------



## Dave E Cee (Oct 1, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Here is another link
> Whitfield Quest Owner's Manual
> ...


Hi... It's now $8.99   oh well... better to get it than not...   thx


----------



## Stovensen (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Dave, I'll be happy to email you the Quest svc-manual, but please set your spam filter to accept an email with an attached file from my emailaddress, or else it probably will bounce back when your installed antimalware senses an email from a far away country
I hope you have received my PM.

Bo


----------



## gixxerjosh (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Stovensen!!  Would you please send me the Quest Service Manual?
Thanks
Josh


----------



## Stovensen (Nov 14, 2012)

gixxerjosh said:


> Hi Stovensen!! Would you please send me the Quest Service Manual?
> Thanks
> Josh


 
Sure, PM sent with the svc manual.

Bo


----------



## richmcg (Aug 28, 2013)

Dave E Cee said:


> Hello Stovenson.. I tried to PM you but since I'm new to the forum I'm unable to do PMs. However you can try to PM me.. I would greatly appreciate that as my sister just gave me her Whitfield Quest but we cannot find the manual. thx.... Dave


 
Here is my e mail address richmcg5@gmail.com I would really appreciate it if you could pass a copy of the quest service manual    Richard


----------



## Stovensen (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Richard, Welcome to the forum. I've just sent you an e-mail with the svc manual. If that doesn't work, you can also download directly by clicking on the icon below this post.


----------



## richmcg (Aug 30, 2013)

Stovensen said:


> Hi Richard, Welcome to the forum. I've just sent you an e-mail with the svc manual. If that doesn't work, you can also download directly by clicking on the icon below this post.


 
Hello Stovensen, Received your e-mail this morn thanks so much. Be good Richard


----------



## Madcodger (Sep 22, 2013)

Stovensen said:


> Hi Richard, Welcome to the forum. I've just sent you an e-mail with the svc manual. If that doesn't work, you can also download directly by clicking on the icon below this post.



Stovenson,

I just joined the forum, largely to obtain more info on an old Quest insert I bought.  Your post was a great help as I was able to download the service manual from your post.  Thank You!

I have been using a Quadrafire Mt. Vernon AE freestanding in our family room for the past three years, and just picked up this old Quest insert for a basement office fireplace.  Talk about two ends of the technology spectrum!  But at least I can likely make some of the repairs on the Quest if needed.  So far my only work on the AE has been to replace two thermostats (hopefully have that worked out now) and an ignitor.

But again, thank you!

Joe


----------

